# 1998 M3 question



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I am thinking of getting a 1998 M3 (I need four doors and that's the last year they made them). I have owned a 97 328 and a 2003 330i so I am pretty comfortable in being able to pick a clean 3. However, I would like to know if there are any issues particular to the M3 for that year that I should be aware of. I read the sticky in this forum but I cannot tell which ones are general to the 3 series and which ones are exclusive to the M.

Any help would be appreciated... thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Check this thread- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30931

I have a 1998 M3 sedan and insist that it's one of the best all around enthusiast cars ever built.

There are a few common issues, but they are pretty much all covered in that thread.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

